
A new kind of LML, drool - dou4cc
https://github.com/dou4cc/drool
======
brudgers
Demo appears to be broken in Firefox and Chromium.

When it works, and if it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show
HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
dou4cc
I have added what flags to open in Chrome Canary and Chromium in order to be
able to open the demo to the readme.

